# Living the Dream... 3 adults, and 2 Dogs Style



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

We're planning on heading out for the Caribbean, August 2014... My wife, my son, two Alaskan Malamutes, and a Hunter 33. Nuts or brave, here is our story:

livingthedreamin2014.blogspot.com

Welcome any constructive thoughts... We already know its a crazy plan!


----------



## MokaKat (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw your blog ealier in the week! The picture of the cruise ship hot tub/swimming pool reminds me of why I like a smaller boat and the independance of cruising! Good luck with your adventure and hopefully I will be behind you in 6 months or so! Everyone is crazy here, so you will fit right in!


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Totally loved your blog and will be following it. Cheers to your planning and making this dream happen. We are on the same plan, and will be in your area mid July 2013. Congrats!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great blog Tranq. I look forward to following your adventures dude.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Great start, Tranquilo. Keep it up and keep the faith.


----------



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone, for your comments! It's great to be able to share our thoughts with people who get it!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Look forward to seeing you there!!!

Brian


----------



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging thoughts! Haven't been keeping up on the blog lately as we've hit some speed bumps! But hoping to get back at it very soon, please keep the faith!!


----------



## awaywego (Jul 25, 2013)

Tranquilo—Congratulations, I will be following your adventure and hopefully gain some tips! We have similar plans with our family, but with a much later departure date, June 2016.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a Malamute. Loved that dog. Perhaps the best dog I ever had, named Gypsy. She would go out on a snowy day and lay in the puddles to get extra cool. Summers in NY were too hot for her. 

NO WAY I would take a malamute from a cold climate to hot and on a boat to boot. I dont think your Malamutes can take the trip. It will kill them.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I have to agree with Sal. Your dogs will be miserable.

But, best of luck to you.


----------

